# Excision vs Biopsy



## heathergirl (Feb 27, 2008)

My Dr gave me a superbill (charge slip) with excision of 4mm neoplasm skin of buttucks. When I reviewed her progress note she wrote Punch biopsy taken today removing the entire lesion with minimal margin.  When I questioned her about it- she said that she was told that if she removed the entire lesion then it would be excision- and it did not matter how she took it off.  The only thing that I read on excision is that a scapel was used.  Please let me know if anybody has any ideas.  Thanks


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 27, 2008)

I say if she did a punch biopsy then a punch biopsy is what you code.

Just my opinion.

Tina


----------

